# Shot the Iceman today



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

And must i say............WOW........... this bow is great! very smooth draw cycle (much better than my x-force), quiet, pretty good speed, and almost no vibration. i also noticed it was very light. 

so if your interested in a new bow, i must say.......... the iceman is wourth considering.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

i agree its an amazing bow i think i will have one for hunting next year to replace my guardian for ondce kaibab i agree with you lol


----------



## carbon_kid (Feb 12, 2006)

*Poor Iceman*

y did u shoot your iceman was he mean? Is he alright? Was the ice brown and grows or what? You didnt have to shoot him you no:sad:!!!! Im just kidding lol ya it seems like a nice bow


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

carbon_kid said:


> y did u shoot your iceman was he mean? Is he alright? Was the ice brown and grows or what? You didnt have to shoot him you no:sad:!!!! Im just kidding lol ya it seems like a nice bow


haha yea, chuck would kick my ace.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Havent shot one yet heard there really nice tho


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

I've never shot one, but I've never heard a bad thing about them.


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

As for being on the field and stream generation wild prostaff, diamond sent me the iceman and I love it. Which reminds me, I am selling my Mathews Switchback XT. 70lbs draw weight. 27.5" draw length. Fully loaded (read sig). PM me if anyone is interested.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> And must i say............WOW........... this bow is great! very smooth draw cycle (much better than my x-force), quiet, pretty good speed, and almost no vibration. i also noticed it was very light.
> 
> so if your interested in a new bow, i must say.......... the iceman is wourth considering.


what a coincidence so did I!! I do have to agree it's a nice shooter. in fact it felt almost exactly like a general except with a smooth draw cycle.


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Robinhooder3 said:


> what a coincidence so did I!! I do have to agree it's a nice shooter. in fact it felt almost exactly like a general except with a smooth draw cycle.


Yea, it was pretty fun to shoot.


----------



## Deer_Slayer2010 (Jan 28, 2007)

bigbuckdown XT said:


> As for being on the field and stream generation wild prostaff, diamond sent me the iceman and I love it. Which reminds me, I am selling my Mathews Switchback XT. 70lbs draw weight. 27.5" draw length. Fully loaded (read sig). PM me if anyone is interested.


what's the price? just curious


----------



## bigbuckdown XT (Feb 7, 2007)

Probably around 800$ for everything. It would include the bow with new winners choice cables and strings. The rest is new with about 50 shots through it, and the spothog sight.


----------



## Xcreekarchery1 (Aug 7, 2007)

ok what is the iceman????


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok what is the iceman????


It's one of Diamond Archery's new bows. split limb compound.


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

Xcreekarchery1 said:


> ok what is the iceman????


go onto bowtech's website and go to the diamond line. The Ice man is diamond's first center pivot single cam. It feels almost exactly like the general except more speed and a smooth draw cycle that single cams are known for.


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

kaibab: Just curious, did you chrono it while you were shooting?


----------



## kaibab-hunter74 (Dec 11, 2006)

Rory/MO said:


> kaibab: Just curious, did you chrono it while you were shooting?


No we never ran one through, but my guess is it's probably spitting them out around 300-310 fps.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

kaibab-hunter74 said:


> No we never ran one through, but my guess is it's probably spitting them out around 300-310 fps.


Shooting 312 with 29" draw 65 pds it is sweet i love it


----------



## Rory/MO (Jan 13, 2008)

Damn. That thing's really quick for a single cam!
I may have to try it out


----------



## master hunter (Oct 9, 2007)

it is a good bow but i like the capitain and admeral more.


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

Rory/MO said:


> Damn. That thing's really quick for a single cam!
> I may have to try it out


need 2 it is fast


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

Does anyone know the price on the iceman or when it will begin to appear at bass pro. I got gift cards for christmas.haha!


----------



## Robinhooder3 (Jun 18, 2008)

FLwombat said:


> Does anyone know the price on the iceman or when it will begin to appear at bass pro. I got gift cards for christmas.haha!


it might be around $750 not sure though. It comes in a package option also.


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

Robinhooder3 said:


> it might be around $750 not sure though. It comes in a package option also.


its 799 here at the local shop great bow i am thinking about trading my guardian in on one


----------



## hstubblefield (Feb 16, 2008)

it is 750 down here well at some of them my brother bought 1


----------



## FLwombat (Dec 2, 2008)

Thanks for the help guys and was curious if yall have seen them at your bass pros yet the closest one to my place is the one in Orlando FL and they aren't to good in the archery department.(service is excellent but selection not to hot)


----------

